# Moving to Crete



## Eoghan (Sep 21, 2011)

I know things are changing fast in Greece, as they are everywhere, so I don't expect too many specifics in any answer, but... I've been offered a really good deal for a house on Crete, and am trying to get my head around moving there. The deal would be for 4 years, which suits me fine. The owner of the house tells me I need to obtain a tax number for the house? What is he on about, and how do I do this if that is indeed the case? I also need (and it is not installed) internet in the house, preferrably WIFI. Any suggestions who to use, and more importantly, who not to use, and how to go about this? I would ideally need this installed before I move over. I have offered the owner to pay for it and get him to get it installed, but he's very hesitant to do this.
I am self employed, and my business is completely internet based. Any suggestions in terms of tax registration etc.would be welcome.
Thanks
Eoghan


----------



## panos1313 (Aug 31, 2011)

tax number = VAT registration number, as in the number with which you are registered to the financial department of a country. I assume irish VAT will do just fine?

As for internet connection, you are gonna need a wireless router to have WIFI which every ISP provides you with. All companies have their up and downs depending on the area you are in but generally saving 10euros a month aint a problem, you should go with OTE-Connex (aka the national provider) which offers much faster service-activation compared to other providers (1 week vs 2-3 weeks) and generally very good sppeds anywhere. Downside is it costs 10-15 euros more per month compared to rest ISPs


----------



## Eoghan (Sep 21, 2011)

Hi thanks for the info.
If life was only that simple.... I have to apply for a Greek tax number,Irish one (which I do indeed have) will not do. Which creates an interesting situation because my business (which is Internet based) will remain registered in Ireland. Both of them will then probably want to tax me:-(


----------



## wka (Sep 18, 2009)

Getting a Greek tax number is easy. It can be done in a single visit to the tax office in the area where you will be living. You'll walk out the door with it and it doesn't cost anything, you just have to bring your documents with you (passport, etc.). I'm American so I'm not sure what documents are required for citizens of EU countries but I'm sure someone on here can tell you. 

As for internet providers, there are several. I recently (about a week ago) installed internet at my house and I looked at four providers (OTE, Hellas Online, Forthnet, and Cyta). I ended up going with the cheapest but they are all VERY similar in price, speed, and so forth. I chose a connection that has unlimited internet and telephone service with unlimited calling worldwide. I pay a little under €40/month, which is what they all cost. The one I went with had a 3-months-free deal which is why I chose them. I don't think you need to worry about any of these companies - I've dealt with all of them except Cyta for home internet and never had a problem with any of them. I've heard Cyta is good too.


----------



## wka (Sep 18, 2009)

Your tax number is NOT for your internet-based business. It's so you can sign a legal lease with your landlord. If it's an Irish business with accounts in Ireland, you'll continue paying taxes to Ireland, I suppose.


----------



## Eoghan (Sep 21, 2011)

wka said:


> Your tax number is NOT for your internet-based business. It's so you can sign a legal lease with your landlord. If it's an Irish business with accounts in Ireland, you'll continue paying taxes to Ireland, I suppose.


well, not if I can help it , but thanks for the message, every bit helps


----------



## Eoghan (Sep 21, 2011)

wka said:


> Getting a Greek tax number is easy. It can be done in a single visit to the tax office in the area where you will be living. You'll walk out the door with it and it doesn't cost anything, you just have to bring your documents with you (passport, etc.). I'm American so I'm not sure what documents are required for citizens of EU countries but I'm sure someone on here can tell you.
> 
> As for internet providers, there are several. I recently (about a week ago) installed internet at my house and I looked at four providers (OTE, Hellas Online, Forthnet, and Cyta). I ended up going with the cheapest but they are all VERY similar in price, speed, and so forth. I chose a connection that has unlimited internet and telephone service with unlimited calling worldwide. I pay a little under €40/month, which is what they all cost. The one I went with had a 3-months-free deal which is why I chose them. I don't think you need to worry about any of these companies - I've dealt with all of them except Cyta for home internet and never had a problem with any of them. I've heard Cyta is good too.


Great, good to know, and thanks for the info.


----------



## torba (Jul 15, 2010)

Eoghan said:


> Great, good to know, and thanks for the info.


Many areas in Crete are unable to get a phone line so have to use dongles or satellite dishes. If it is vital to your business best check if you can have easy internet.


----------



## Eoghan (Sep 21, 2011)

torba said:


> Many areas in Crete are unable to get a phone line so have to use dongles or satellite dishes. If it is vital to your business best check if you can have easy internet.


Yes, thank you, I did indeed find out and it is just not going to happen, so I'll have to shelve the whole idea until somebody gets their act together and can provide the basics. What a shame...


----------



## wka (Sep 18, 2009)

might be part of why the deal on the house was so good... I'm a little shocked that someone would offer a house without a phone line or the option to add one! I've never heard of that and I've lived in some pretty remote spots in Greece! Sorry it fell through... I hope you find what you're lookign for


----------



## Eoghan (Sep 21, 2011)

thanks


----------



## torba (Jul 15, 2010)

It is common in my part of Crete to have no phone lines. I had to wait three years and others I know have been told never.


----------



## Eoghan (Sep 21, 2011)

Thanks, I beginning to find out this seems to be a "normal" way of operating in Greece. Shame, I would not only have moved, but am in a position to bring 3 or 4 full time jobs with me. Not now, and I am already in advance negotiations with what was the second option, now nearly a deal. I'm flying out to Portugal on Tuesday to check the whole thing over and meet with the local revenue people. All going well, it should all be finalised on Wednesday coming. Thanks for all your help, isn't it just funny how a simple, everyday tool like broadband can change things so drastically and immediately. As if it's some sort of rocket science....


----------



## wka (Sep 18, 2009)

It's not the normal way of operating in Greece. The enormous, enormous majority of Greeks have phone lines in their homes. When I lived on a remote Cycladic island, we didn't, but only because we lived in a holiday home that the builders figured no one would ever be staying in long enough to put in a landline phone. Anyway, that's neither here nor there...


----------



## Eoghan (Sep 21, 2011)

I'm don't want to get into a pointless argument about what is or what isn't, but here's a quote from the local authorities on my questions: "Generally in Greece you usually have to wait." I can accept a week, maybe 2 or at a stretch even 3. But up to 3 years? That's really pushing it to unacceptable levels. And I thought Ireland was bad when they quoted me 10 days waiting time 9 years ago!


----------



## wka (Sep 18, 2009)

we waited 9 days, I think. It was just last week, so I think that's about right. Mainly we had to wait because we kept not being home though.


----------



## Eoghan (Sep 21, 2011)

I'm glad you had a good experience, and hope it styas like that for you. I not prepared to take a chance, not on this one.


----------

